# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Adjudicadas por 5,4 millones de euros las obras complementarias del abastecimiento a la Mancomunidad de Vegas Altas

## ben-amar

Adjudicadas por 5,4 millones de euros las obras complementarias del abastecimiento a la Mancomunidad de Vegas Altas
http://iagua.es/2010/07/adjudicadas-...%28iAgua.es%29


El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ha adjudicado, a través de la Dirección General del Agua, las obras comprendidas en el proyecto complementario nº1 del proyecto de mejora del abastecimiento a la Mancomunidad de Vegas Altas, en varios términos municipales de las provincias de Cáceres y Badajoz. La empresa adjudicataria ha sido JOCA Ingeniería y Construcciones S.A. por un presupuesto de 5.495.096 euros.

Este proyecto contempla, fundamentalmente, las siguientes obras:

- Nueva Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) para un caudal de 900 m- Camino a los depósitos de Tamborrios desde la ETAP, ya que el camino actual está en mal estado.

- Sustitución de tubería de fibrocemento de alimentación a la ETAP

- Sutitución del tramo de impulsión desde el bombeo de Campolugar a depósito de Campolugar.

- Electrificación de los depósitos de poblaciones.

- Sustitución de tubería de fibrocemento en los tramos de casetas de válvulas a depósitos pendientes.

- Sustitucide tubería de fibrocemento en los tramos de depósitos a arteria principal de distribución.

- Bombeo para los depósitos de Medellín y de Rena.

- Nuevos equipos de laboratorio.

- Caudalímetro en la entrada de depósitos, para recoger y transmitir los caudales de entrada a cada depósito de la comunidad.

- Caudalímetro en tramo Vivares-Miajadas.

- By-pass en depósitos, para poder realizar las labores de limpieza de los depósitos sin dejar de abastecer a la población.

- Desvío de conducción en Ruecas.

- Sistema de Telecontrol.

- Mejoras en bombeo pozo a depósito en Torrefresneda.

Este artículo ha sido escrito por:
Gravatar

iAgua - que ha escrito 3611 artículos en iAgua. Información y opinión sobre el agua en la red.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por la noticia ben-amar, no tenía conocimiento de ella  :Wink: 

Lo que sí me llama la atención es ésto:




> - Nueva Estación de Tratamiento de Agua Potable (ETAP) *para un caudal de 900 m*-


900 m qué?... m3/s??  :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Lo que sí me llama la atención es ésto:
> 
> 
> 
> 900 m qué?... m3/s?? 
> 
> Un saludo.


Me imagino, no creo que sean lineales o cuadrados :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me imagino, no creo que sean lineales o cuadrados


Como va a ser una ETAP para 900 m3/s ????  :Confused: 

Eso es imposible...los periodistas se ve que el tema de caudales no lo manejan bien...a hacer memoria:

* Cuando las avenidas, dijeron que el Guadalquivir por Alcalá creo que era, decían que llevaba ...¡3 millones de m3/s!  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  (Ni el Amazonas, el Nilo y el Yangtzé juntos hacen eso), cuando serían unos 3.000 m3/s en todo caso. (Esto fue en la tele)

* Cuando ha fallecido una familia en el embalse de Santolea, decían que la corriente era de 3.000 m3/s, cuando era de 3 m3/s  :Big Grin:  (Esto también fue en la tele)

Y ahora dicen 900 m3/s... cuando serán 900 l/s en todo caso o 0,9 m3/s...

Vamos, que el tema de caudales, no lo manejan muy bien las matemáticas... :Big Grin: 

Les dejo algo a los periodistas para haber si así se lo aprenden... :Big Grin: 

*
1 Hm3 de agua = 1.000.000 de m3 de agua
1 m3 de agua = 1000 litros de agua 
1 m3/s = 1000 litros por segundo
1 litro = la cantidad de cerveza que hay que beber para no deshidratarse*

----------


## ben-amar

¡pfssssssssss!
Ten en cuenta que son de letras :Big Grin: ,  no se lo pongas muy dificil :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Pudiera ser que un dia viesemos un periodista con un cronometro en la mano para medir el agua que pasa

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡pfssssssssss!
> Ten en cuenta que son de letras,  no se lo pongas muy dificil
> Pudiera ser que un dia viesemos un periodista con un cronometro en la mano para medir el agua que pasa


Y cogiendo todo el agua en botellas para ver después el volumen que ha pasado en esos segundos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

